# Command Line to Explore My Compyter



## jimryan10 (Jan 10, 2007)

What would the command line be for a shortcut to start a session of Explorer that starts with only My Computer expanded?


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry i dont understrand thats what the my computer icon does.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry I think this is what you want
explorer /e,/root,\\<my computer>


----------



## jimryan10 (Jan 10, 2007)

Having a little trouble with that. Keep getting "C:\\<My Computer> does not exist or is not a directory"

Here's how I have the command line: C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe /e,c:\\<My Computer>


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

drop the C:\Windows\ part only use "/e,/root,\\<my computer>" it works on my pc


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Open Start
Open Run
Type in *explorer*
Press Enter key

Or if you want to do the actual command line

Go to Run 
Type CMD
Type explorer 
Press enter key


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Jimryan10 gave you the wrong info use the following - 
explorer /e,/root,\\<my computer> it will open a new window with the explorer directory tree and my computer expanded.


----------



## jimryan10 (Jan 10, 2007)

ThorXP: That works but, it expands c:. I just want My Computer expanded so that all I see is the drive letters.

Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

explorer /n, /e, /select, c:\


----------



## jimryan10 (Jan 10, 2007)

Perfect! Thanks a lot.


----------



## warpdrive78 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I found this thread searching google groups. This is just what the doctor ordered. I'll definitely be back in the near future.


----------

